# Cabelas gift card promo-$150 from $500 purchase



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cabelas is having a grand opening at some store somewhere; each time they do that they have this deal.








Just in time for fall.

It does have to be two separate transactions, one can be right after another, but they won't take $150 off of your $500 rifle, but you could buy a $500 rifle and get $150 towards scope, ammo, sling and shooting sticks. *EDIT-I just called customer service; the promotion is indeed by invitation only (contrary to the last two years) where you must have the card that they mailed out to qualify for the gift card contrary to what I had posted originally.*

I'll save Tex the time in saying that he thinks their prices are so inflated that this only makes their prices the same as everywhere else, shop around, you'll see that with this promo no one is even close IMHO and experience.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang it! I just unloaded 1600 bucks over the net. It would have been worth the drive.

T


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

do you have to do it at that store?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

svmoose said:


> do you have to do it at that store?


Yes, in store only. It is valid at any retail store in the nation; if that helps.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> svmoose said:
> 
> 
> > do you have to do it at that store?
> ...


Oh, sweet, I thought you may have to go to the store that is opening to get the deal. So Lehi store works. That's a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Tree wrote:


> Dang it! I just unloaded 1600 bucks over the net. It would have been worth the drive.


+1 me too


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah this is an awesome deal! I used it last fall when I bought my new shotgun. The gun was just under 500, so I bought a sweet Final Approach case for it, and then used the 150 to buy some steel shot, pheasant loads, and a Gerber big game field dressing kit, that was on sale as a promo for like 30 bucks less than normal. I used the rest of the card online to buy some warm socks and a goose call. It was a dang good deal! 

PS- no problems buying the gun and getting the gift card. It was actually pretty easy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Yeah this is an awesome deal! I used it last fall when I bought my new shotgun. The gun was just under 500, so I bought a sweet Final Approach case for it, and then used the 150 to buy some steel shot, pheasant loads, and a Gerber big game field dressing kit, that was on sale as a promo for like 30 bucks less than normal. I used the rest of the card online to buy some warm socks and a goose call. It was a dang good deal!
> 
> PS- no problems buying the gun and getting the gift card. It was actually pretty easy.


I spent about 1700 bucks last fall at Cabela's.....watch the purchase's, make sure it hit's the 500 dollar mark and not much more, then purchase everything based on the $500.00. So we made 3 purchase's of 500 bucks and got back 450 in promo cards + plus another 50. The promo cards don't work as a purchase toward another promo card though.

It really is a good deal....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> ChaserOfAllBirds said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah this is an awesome deal! I used it last fall when I bought my new shotgun. The gun was just under 500, so I bought a sweet Final Approach case for it, and then used the 150 to buy some steel shot, pheasant loads, and a Gerber big game field dressing kit, that was on sale as a promo for like 30 bucks less than normal. I used the rest of the card online to buy some warm socks and a goose call. It was a dang good deal!
> ...


Jeez .45...............Did you need Loomis to get that stash over to Cabelas. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

When Sportsman's was doing the same thing, I had to buy tons of stuff for work and my business. I ended up with like 1300 bucks in certificates. Needless to say, my wall tents are well equipped. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got back from Cabela's and they said you can activate the card with reciepts. You don't have to actuallly do it at the store.

So here's my question. Anybody have any extras? I could use 6. I may be willing to give 20 bucks a piece for them. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I just got back from Cabela's and they said you can activate the card with reciepts. You don't have to actuallly do it at the store.
> 
> So here's my question. Anybody have any extras? I could use 6. I may be willing to give 20 bucks a piece for them. :wink:


NOOO WAYYY! WOW, what would the dates have to be on the receipts? In the last week or ...?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

During the promotion dates. 

Anyone?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one for 100 + plus bucks, it has my name on it, will that help out ?


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these cards you aren't going to have that I could use? I am going to upgrade some bino's and just called in to cust srev and the girl told me it was basically an invite only deal and if i didn't get a card in the mail, they didn't have any to give out and I was out of luck. Anybody help some how? Thanks, Travis


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Does anyone have one of these cards you aren't going to have that I could use? I am going to upgrade some bino's and just called in to cust srev and the girl told me it was basically an invite only deal and if i didn't get a card in the mail, they didn't have any to give out and I was out of luck. Anybody help some how? Thanks, Travis


Travis........pm me your address, I'll send it in about 20 minutes....


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks a lot .45!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks a lot .45!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i have one that i am not using


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

What are the dates for the promotion?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> :?: :?: :?:


 _(O)_ _(O)_

Oops..... 

Ha ha....I thought you meant you wanted some *receipts*..... :mrgreen:

Hang on brother, they're be another one here soon. I'll remember !!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MudInBlood said:


> What are the dates for the promotion?


Make the purchase by October 1st and use the gift card by 12/31. For that reason I plan on waiting until late September if needed to see what other sales I can combine this promo with.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 3500 bucks worth of receipts and I separated them on purpose. I just need the cards. IS ANYBODY OUT THERE?


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

How does one go about getting a card? Is it a random thing or do they give them to anyone or what?
Thanks!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

they send them out to the select few.


----------



## DBL (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I have 3500 bucks worth of receipts and I separated them on purpose. I just need the cards. IS ANYBODY OUT THERE?


I've got one I probably won't use.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

So it is sent to the elite. That makes sense. I went down on Friday and bought a new rifle and scope and was trying to figure out why my final cost was so high. I kept saying don't I get a gift card? And I was told if it was mailed to you. I was lost. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Crash said:


> So it is sent to the elite. That makes sense. I went down on Friday and bought a new rifle and scope and was trying to figure out why my final cost was so high. I kept saying don't I get a gift card? And I was told if it was mailed to you. I was lost. Thanks for clarifying that.


Elite...not exactly, my coworker who has been there only once and never made a purchase got one???


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

My bad. I was just a little bent out of shape with that one.


----------

